# Scabs and itching/chewing.. help please!



## misha (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a 11 month old female GSD, she has been itching like crazy, and chewing at her sides. I noticed the other day she has small scabs over her body mainly on the top of her back. One of them is fairly large(dime size) i cleaned the gunk out of it and this is what it looks like. The vet said it could be allergies so she is on a benadryl every day and she is still scratching etc. Any other suggestions? She also seems to have a more than usual amount of gunk(greenish) coming from her eyes.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

My recommendation would be to get a medicated shampoo for bacteria/fungal issues and then a soothing anti itch conditioner! It couldn't hurt, and hopefully it will help!! Virgil had skin issues a while back, he was covered in yuck (a combination of scabs and funky flakey skin) and I used a medicated shampoo and thankfully it all went away and hasn't been back since!


----------



## misha (Dec 22, 2010)

Will definitely be my next two purchases. Thanks! I am just hoping it isn't some type of mange starting, or pyoderma..


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Some folks told me to clean the area with apple cider vinegar. I started that treatment with my dog yesterday and she seems to be scratching less. She still has the scab but hopefully this will go away soon.

I also have my dog on Benadryl 50mg tid.


----------



## misha (Dec 22, 2010)

does she have the same symptoms? I am going to go and try to find a good shampoo and conditioner.. I will give the cider a try as well.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is it possible she has fleas or was bitten by a flea? A lot of gsds seem to have flea allergy dermatitis. 

I am a big fan of NEEM shampoo. It is very soothing for the skin and also helps repel fleas.


----------



## candice (Aug 19, 2011)

you might wanna try asking your local vet for a steriod. my 2 year old is on a steriod now for his allergys, he was allergic to the hollistic blend chicken feed i have been feeding him since he was a pup, now he is on predisone.. it stops his itching and we now are trying him on a hypoallergenic dog food, but its only in the trial runs for us .. heads up. ALSO ASH YOUR VET ABOUT E/P/I.. its an immume system deficiency..

hope this helps.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Sometimes in the summer you can get a flea on the dog, even though you've been using flea preventatives. My vet, for the occasional out of control itching, will prescribe something like prednisone temporarily. Then I use Vet Solutions medicated shampoo (BPO-3) and it works well. There is also Vet Solutions Aloe & Oatmeal shampoo, which I have heard great things about. I ordered the Vet Solutions BPO-3 through Amazon.


----------



## misha (Dec 22, 2010)

The vet checked for fleas, and didn't see any.. I gave her a bath today with anti fungal shampoo, with a anti-itch conditioner.. It seemed to help a little, but she didn't hesitate to start scratching around her neck. I wonder if it might be ear mites? she has alot of black crusty stuff that constantly is in her ears no matter how much i clean it out. Would having skin problems be related to EPI? she is always hungry and seems to scarf her food down, but to me that was just her being a GSD puppy.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

misha said:


> I wonder if it might be ear mites? she has alot of black crusty stuff that constantly is in her ears no matter how much i clean it out.


I would have her ears checked out by a vet, it does sound like mites, but a vet will need to verify that! Hopefully you can get her all sorted out!!!


----------



## La Boss (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey, I don't want to worry you, but did your vet do a skin scraping? 
I just brought my pup home three weeks ago, and she started with a couple of small, bare patches on her muzzle, then three small bare patches on her side which scabbed, and she had green gunk coming out of both eyes in the morning. She was scratching like crazy, and ended up with a staph infection on her belly from all the chewing, and had to go on antibiotics. The vet diagnosed her with demodectis, due to a low immune system, and prescribed medication for two weeks at a time, then a skin scraping, to verify that the mites were gone.
We go on Monday to see if this round worked...Hope this isn't what yours has, but it doesn't hurt to ask your vet.
Luck.


----------



## misha (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info, were actually going back tomorrow for a skin scrapping. She's starting to get red blisters in the area where she had chewed hair off..


----------



## misha (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is a pic of her back end(side). you can see the red, i dont know what to call them blisters? forming..


----------



## taivu (Jan 26, 2015)

Dear Mods:

The image above is HUGE.

if you can add the following code to your CSS style sheets:


```
img { max-width: 100%; }
```
it will resize huge images like the one above to fit the width of the window. This way you dont have to scroll around to see the image.


----------

